
Leave No Network Unexploited: The Story of China Telecom’s BGP Hijacking [pdf] - maltalex
https://scholarcommons.usf.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1050&context=mca
======
jcrawfordor
The paper is generally very interesting, but there are some moments that I
felt really put the credibility of the authors into question, despite their
credentials... for example:

"Each AS controls a set of ‘internet protocol’ (IP) addresses assigned in
blocks of consecutive numbers. These blocks are assigned much like telephone
number area codes; for example, blocks in the US are now regulated in the US
by the Federal Communications Commission (FCC)"

I feel that the authors should be well aware that the FCC is involved in the
issuance of neither IP addresses nor telephone numbers, those are handled by
ARIN and the NANPA respectively. The NANPA is at least contracted to Neustar
explicitly from the FCC, but ARIN's authority historically traces back to the
National Science Foundation, not the FCC.

------
maltalex
Original title is _China’s Maxim – Leave No Access Point Unexploited: The
Hidden Story of China Telecom’s BGP Hijacking_ , but it was too long to
submit.

